# Monitoring Battery Voltage



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Because of instances of vehicle and leisure batteries going flat I have been monitoring the batteries in my new cheyenne 660SE.

So far so good as I have a solar panel and Battery Master.

However due to the cold weather we are having did a check today and the Sargeant control panel was showing vehicle battery (Fiat) 12.3V approx 08.30 hrs. 

Then I decided to do a test via the mobile phone(I have a sim that can send info by text) and this text came back showing the vehicle battery reading as 12.7V and temp ? of vehicle +/- 2 deg.

Why the discrepency of vehicle voltage I wonder? Is the control panel a bit suspect or not calibrated properly? The solar panel regulator usually shows a .2 difference in reading eg control panel reading say 12.6 and solar panel regulator 12.8. Is it just voltage dropage?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rita, the voltage sent by Strikeback 800 will be more accurate, than the on board display panel. We notice anything up to .5 volt discrepancy normally. 

Caused by a number of factors, wire thickness and distance from the battery and component costs I guess being the main factors.

Also for the record the temperature is the ambient temperature where the unit is hidden

Have a good weekend, I'm off now to watch Wales get a stuffing a Twickenham (Again  ) :grouphuuug:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Eddie  

As always very helpful  enjoy the match.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Good evening Rita, I think this voltage difference should be investigated, The control panels are factory calibrated so should be accurate, i think that Eddie may be correct that if the Strickback unit is measuring the battery voltage at one location and the control panel at a different location then there may well be a difference but not as large as 0.5v unless one measurement was on load and the other off?
Would it be possible for you contact me or our support staff to do some investigation?

Email [email protected]

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Ian for your comment. Will email.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Rita if you check back to Friday night you will see postings by my best friend Sonesta on here, they are having problems and I know someone from the company that makes the panels have telephoned her after reading posts on here.

 oohps just read back and see that Sargent has posted to you already LOL you might be interested in Sonesta's posts though,


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

zulurita said:


> enjoy the match.


I bet he didn't!!!!!!!!

I only watched the first half.......I timed it perfectly :roll:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Briarose,

I have read some of Sonesta's post so will go back to it. I have just emailed Ian with my info.

My battery levels seem ok to me as I have a Solar Panel and Battery Master. If I didn't I am sure I would also have a flat vehicle battery.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hope you get sorted, Sonesta said it put her Hubby in a right mood the other night over it all LOL..............esp as it had been in to Camper UK and was supposed to have been looked at.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Battery*

Hi Rita

You really do spoil Jabulile allowing her all this modern technology!

I have a control panel that shows the voltage reading etc. You may recall my instances of flat engine battery and so on. I wondered if the readings were correct on the control panel, and cerainly in my case, this was tested by Swift and a chap from a Fiat dealer whilst I looked at the readings etc. The NE183 panel was accurate when tested.

Back to the battery problem - despite driving the van on Thursday and Friday - the engine volt things was below 12 again and from experience, would not have started the engine. I have charged it via the other on board equipment though.

Russell


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Of course Jabulie is spoilt  

I think Russell you will have to bite the bullet and get a solar panel and battery master :wink: Best investment I ever made


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Just to say thank you to Ian Sargant for reading my post. 

After sending him an email with my info he contacted Chelston Motorhomes and Martin rang me this morning to say they would like to do a check or two.

It isn't urgent and can be done when I am passing that way but isn't it GREAT to have a response like that so thanks again to Ian and Chelston.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks again Eddie for all your help.


----------

